
Workers in Apple's supply chain forced into indentured servitude, Bloomberg - ghosh
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/7/5078402/workers-in-apples-supply-chain-forced-into-indentured-servitude
======
benologist
Shallow summary of [http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-11-07/an-iphone-
te...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-11-07/an-iphone-tester-
caught-in-apples-supply-chain)

